# At home data entry any one do this?



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been looking at a few sites about this. I think I would like to consider it but i am wondering if any one does it or know of it. They all seem to ask for a small price to download their software. Not a problem if it is legit and I can make some money.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd be interested in responses to this post too. That is something I could do, if you find a legit company.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

I think it's been mentioned here but www.workplacelikehome.com might give you some information. Also www.bizymoms.com or www.wahm.com I would be wary of paying anything for a job--they are supposed to pay you. I think the scams far out-number the legit ones these days.


----------



## lotek (Dec 28, 2008)

I wanted to do an experiment and test all of the work-at-home ideas I could and then blog about them. I invested several hundred dollars and the end result (in my experience) is that the information was the product and that only by selling that same product, could any money be made.

In short, I threw Adsense at the blog and have yet to break even. At last check, that blog generates an average of $5/month with an unknown amount (greater that 200 hours) of work. For this, the multiple-blogs idea will not even scratch the surface. I have great content but the the market is saturated.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I do quite a bit database work for my clients and started my business from scratch rather than ally myself with a company. In fact, I have a one-time data entry project scheduled in January for a former employer.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

I couldn't agree more with the last two posters. A lot of people making money on the internet are selling information on how to make money. They want you to buy it and then sell it as well. It's a bunch of recycled garbage, each putting their own unique twist on it to make you think it's something new. 
It's best to find a need and approach those companies on your own. I got a great copywriting gig by contacting a local company.


----------

